# Моделизм > Общие вопросы >  Ка-50 ночной нужна помощь

## Товарищ_Сухов

Товарищи хочу собрать Ка-50 ночной от Звезды серийный номер 018 который перекрашивался много раз. Но у меня подозрение что звезда сделала неправильный нос. На фото которые я нашел нос не такой. Плюс к этому звезда дает тройной камуфляж со знаками Werevolf. В то время как на реальных фото  Ка-50 с другим носом, тройным камуфляжом и знаками Черной Аккулы. Чтобы не путать задам конкретный вопрос. 

1. Был ли Ка-50 ночной в тройном камуфляже со знаками  Werevolf?

2. Правильный ли нос дает Звезда для ночного варианта?

Если можно потбросьте фото где все это можно увидеть.

Заранее спасибо! 
С ув. Александр!

----------


## GAV

В вертушках не силён...
Есть книга "Ка-50"  Серия "Полигон" .PDF. 121Мб 
может там что есть. Нужна?

----------


## Котков Андрей

1. Нет Ка-50Ш сразу стал "Акулой", "Оборотнем" он был в бытность простым первым серийным В-80 (восьмой собранный вертолет) в этом самом кофейно-песочном  камуфляже. (первое фото)

Сначала он был переделан в первую версию Ка-50Ш, когда "Самшит" был выше "Шквала" см второе фото, при этом вертолет сразу был переименован в "Акулу"

Потом нос еше раз переделали в более привычный вид - "шквал" сверху, "Самшит" снизу - фото третье.

В таком виде Ка-50Ш выставлялся на МАКС-99, позже его перекрасили в обычные для Ка-50 серо-зеленые цвета.

2. Увы нет - в таком виде в железе нос Ка-50Ш не существовал, переделывать надо модель от Звезды.

----------


## Товарищ_Сухов

Спасибо уважаемый GAV, но монография КА-50 Полигон у меня есть.


А вам Андрей  огромное спасибо за подробное разьяснение. Как раз после приобретения декали Бегемота я и забеспокоился, хорошо что не начал делать модель. Буду переделывать нос.

С ув. Александр!

----------


## Беларус

Сразу извиняюсь за оффтоп. Просто не хотел составлять тему ради одного вопроса.

А вопрос такой: как внешне отличить Ми-24Д от Ми-24В? Подскажите, если знаете. Заранее благодарен.

----------


## An-Z

А почему бы и не создать такую тему? За это денег не берём... а тут кто догадается поглядеть?
В двух словах, "Д" отличался от "В" внешне "капелькой" антенны управления УР, что слева от пулемётной установки, она именно "каплей", у "В" более цилиндрическая... на хвостовой балке у "Д" две одинаковых саблевидных антенки, у "В" одна такая же, друга "Т" образная, ну и хвостовой винт у ранних "Д" был по правому борту.. а на поздних по левому.. так что это тот ещё признак..

----------


## AC

> А почему бы и не создать такую тему? За это денег не берём... а тут кто догадается поглядеть?
> В двух словах, "Д" отличался от "В" внешне "капелькой" антенны управления УР, что слева от пулемётной установки, она именно "каплей", у "В" более цилиндрическая...


На фото разницу в обтекателях антенн см., например, здесь:

*"В"*
http://www.airliners.net/open.file/1268646/L/
http://www.airliners.net/open.file/1277127/L/

*"Д"*
http://www.airliners.net/open.file/1276220/L/
http://www.airliners.net/open.file/1269650/L/

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

> На фото разницу в обтекателях антенн см., например, здесь:
> 
> *"В"*
> http://www.airliners.net/open.file/1268646/L/
> http://www.airliners.net/open.file/1277127/L/
> 
> *"Д"*
> http://www.airliners.net/open.file/1276220/L/
> http://www.airliners.net/open.file/1269650/L/


Ходите вокруг да около. Проще всего Д от В и П отличить по ПУ ПТУРС. На Д - это направлющие для Фаланг, а на В и П - это держатели ТПК Штурма. 

Ми-24Д


Ми-24В

----------


## AC

> Ходите вокруг да около. Проще всего Д от В и П отличить по ПУ ПТУРС. На Д - это направлющие для Фаланг, а на В и П - это держатели ТПК Штурма.


Это было бы так ("проще"), кабы Д всегда свои "рельсы" для "Фаланг" при себе носили, а то ведь часто без них летают:
http://www.airliners.net/open.file/1221428/L/
 :Smile:

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

> Это было бы так ("проще"), кабы Д всегда свои "рельсы" для "Фаланг" при себе держали, а то ведь часто без них летают:
> http://www.airliners.net/open.file/1221428/L/


Советские чаще с ними летали :)

Еще можно по антеннам СРО.

----------


## AC

> Советские чаще с ними летали :)


Советские да... Зато сейчас, на "ПН", концевые пилоны вообще "отпилили":
http://www.airliners.net/open.file/0999449/L/
 :Smile:

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

> Советские да... Зато сейчас, на "ПН", концевые пилоны вообще "отпилили":
> http://www.airliners.net/open.file/0999449/L/


Ну ПН однозначно по Зареву узнается :) Ладно, заканчиваем. А то злостный офф-топик пошел.

----------


## Беларус

Мужики, спасибо большое! Очень выручили.

----------


## An-Z

эт скорей всего Ми-25  :Biggrin: 
так как продолжается оффтоп тему надо бы прикрыть :Mad:

----------


## [RUS] MK

> В вертушках не силён...
> Есть книга "Ка-50"  Серия "Полигон" .PDF. 121Мб 
> может там что есть. Нужна?


Конечно нужна! :Smile:

----------

